# Tower Blind Build



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Decided to build a tower blind after seeing a few on here and at some expos. Hopefully on the cold, rainy or snowy days it will help keep me in the woods longer. Any input or ideas would be appreciated and helpful! I'm just building it off pictures I've seen without plans so I'm making it the size I feel comfortable. So far I just have the platform framed up with temporary legs to get it off the ground.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks great! How big are you going to go?

The windows will be a bugger so plan for them and then replan again!

Good luck!


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I put carpet in my box stands to keep down sound. The windows needs to be tall for shooting bows out of. I wrap my boxes with felt paper before running siding to help control sent. I use wood siding instead of metal to keep down sound also. I'll post a few pic of my latest box I built, maybe it will give you a few ideas. I built my boxes for gun hunting, so my windows aren't exactly designed for archery. Good luck.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

wow.....that is fancy!


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

The platform is 8x8 but I think for height I'm only going to make it 6 1/2 feet so it's tall enough to stand up and shoot out of with a bow if needed. The windows are still in the planning stage, I've had a few ideas but not sure which direction to go yet to make it the quietest and most efficient. What do you guys use for windows, plexiglass or what??


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great start BTR .... and nice build GCS!!


----------



## polarishunter0 (Aug 3, 2010)

Make it a little taller. 

Just kidding... You Northern folks get serious about your windows and such. Here in NC, I just like something to keep me dry.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the blind I just built for my wife for cross bow hunting. still have to tweak a few things. the windows fold up and I have plexiglass sliders on the inside and rubber mate floor inside for less noise.


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I ordered from deerview windows looked around and these were the best I found. I wanted quiet and scent containment plus something I could shoot a bow from. He is a sponsor here now may be worth looking into.


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Those windows do look nice, probably be the best option to go with by the time I make the windows and cut the plziglass out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's a few pics with two walls done so far!


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like it is coming right alone. I like those Farmall's in the back ground also.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks good so far. Hope you have another overhead door to take that out of the building.....or some dis-assembly may be required. Good Luck.






Here's one the kids and I built last year using power line poles. (8'W x12'L x 8'H) Stands 20'+ to the floor. For windows, we used vinyl casement sliders from Home Depot......cheap and silent.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

thats pretty slick, i've been thinking of how i could build something like this and hook up my laptop so that i could work in it while i was hunting.


----------



## timmer90 (Apr 1, 2009)

rembrandt1 
that looks great


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Nice looking blinds. 
Mighty high cotton you boys are in! Lots of skill in this thread IMHO.


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rembrandt1-there's a 50 foot by 24 foot folding door at the other end of the hanger but I plan on taking the walls and roof apart to move it to where it's going to go. Also your blind looks good! I'll keep the windows in mind when it comes time to tackle those. 

Gcs13- Thanks! They're my grandpas tractors we had redone that were his grandpas! 

Hoping I can get the other walls done and the plywood on this week if I can get away from work for a day.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

I built mine at home in the garage then disassembled for transport also. Used an ATV winch to put the walls in place. Much easier to work on them in a shop where you have all the tools handy than to be working off a ladder. Keep us updated as you go. Thanks. 




















Here's a link for the windows we used. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/TAFCO-WI...Dual-Pane-Insulated-Glass-PBS3218-I/100671875


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the Home Depot link, I think I'm going to go with these windows after looking at them http://deerviewwindows.com/hinge-window-3/m . For the price and custom size I need it's hard to pass up.


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Got one side wall complete and hope to have the other done this weekend! Then comes putting the plywood siding on and then some small stuff before moving it to the woods!


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Awesome!!!!...Add more camo branches to the bottom areas - coming up onto the sidewalls...jmo


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Mike_melton (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice nice stuff going on here


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

3 more walls to go and then the roof to do and the top part is done for the most part!


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Ah ! A Citabria...
Or Bellanca of some sort.


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

waldopepper said:


> Ah ! A Citabria...
> Or Bellanca of some sort.


I believe the first one lol it's my dad's toy but also a great way to scout for deer


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

Any more updates on this?


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

FWIW, if you live in the midwest, these guys came to my hunting property and built this 6x6 raised camo blind for $1900. Was well worth it. Silent, tinted windows, lot's of room, etc.




I'm not a stranger to building them and know what it takes. I built this one.



Picture of it brushed in from right where the deer stand.


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

Been awhile since I've updated it but all the walls are finally done and the roof is on. Decided to mount it on a old hay wagon running gear to make it more mobile and have more options with it than leaving it in one spot. Still need to paint it inside and out and get some windows for it.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Interesting post , been thinking of my next build . I have a McDonalds drive up window i am going to use . Who wouldnt want to shoot a deer out of that ?
Curious OP on the elevator brackets you had , the cheapest i have found is Home Depot for $88 - they trend upwards from there but i am cheap . lol . It appears you are not using yours now , for sale ?


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Curious OP on the elevator brackets you had , the cheapest i have found is Home Depot for $88 - they trend upwards from there but i am cheap . lol . It appears you are not using yours now , for sale ?


As of right now I don't think I want to get rid of them yet. I know what you mean, I waited til cabelas had a sale on them and only paid $75 and that still was hard for me to pay lol. I used a lot of wood we had around to build most of this, except for the shed siding I used for the walls. I had to buy that.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

Cheers nice work


----------



## jajaka14 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ours that we recently put up is going to have a ladder to get to the roof from inside. That way when the coyotes come out we can shoot prone.


----------



## BTR21 (Feb 9, 2011)

compaq4 said:


> Cheers nice work


Thanks!


----------

